# QSI installation in Big Hauler



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anyone installed a QSI sound system in a Big Hauler that can share how that worked out for them? I realize that the sound may actually be worth more then the actual engine but since I've gone to DCC on my layout I would like to have the level of control DCC provides on all my engines eventually. Seems that if I am going to install a decoder I might as well make the investment and install a better sound option then what is in the tender.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

technologically, very simple wiring... I assume you are converting a track powered big hauler with pickups on the wheels? 

Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg, 

Yes, i believe the pickups are off the wheels inside the gear housing. Have not cracked it open yet. Any suggestions on who might has any QSI boards while I am at it as I understand alot of vendors are out and waiting on the titan? 

Thanks, 

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you had asked me 3 days ago, I knew of 6... 

They are all gone at RLD. 

probably have to just call a number of places, try the smaller sellers 

I heard one went for $180 the other day... 

Greg


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

5/6/2011 9:59AM (West Coast Time)


Just got off the phone with a Tony's Trains' rep. The new QSI Titan line of decoders has various sizes from N scale up to G scale. The smaller scale sizes have already been released and are shipping. The "Titan Magnum" for G Scale is slated for shipping in the last part of JUNE 2011. The old "Magnum" line is being replaced with the "Titan Magnum".


Here is the link to the QSI website page that talks about the new Titan decoder line.--> http://qsisolutions.com/news/11/qsi...30811.html

That page does mentioned the "Titan Magnum" releasing in May 2011 but according to TT/QSI rep. it's been pushed back to the end of June 2011.


The Rep indicated that the decoder software and hardware has been entirely re-engineered but the QSI's Quantum Programmer software can still be used to manipulate the sound and CV's.


I have two on back order and am looking forward to (finally) receiving them!!

Regards,


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

All,

Thanks for the follow-up. Yes I talked with Tony's today and they are all out. Per Greg's suggestions I will need to start trying some of the smaller dealers as it sounds like things may be a ways off with the Titan. 

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jim, all of that info an more about the upcoming Titan is on various threads when the "story broke" about a month or more ago. 

I'm a big fan of QSI, but I'm no fool. I've been waiting for the "new ones" for maybe 5 years. I'll be happy if they come out by year's end. 

The schedules will mean something when: 

1. the HO units ship 
2. we find out if there are any problems with the HO units or not... no problem, great, the clock will start from then. Problems, then they have to be solved before any G scale stuff is even possible. 

I know the people who own, run, and work at QSI... great people, but this is all new... custom silicon... 

Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg, 

Thanks for the advice of looking at one of the smaller sellers as that was were I was able to find one and did not get gouged on the price. It was setup for a K4 but I am sure it's fairly straight forward to change the sound file for a 4-6-0 instead. Just waiting for the Magnum adaptor and the new speaker to show up from Tony's and I can start the installation. I'll make sure I take a look at your sight for any installation tips that you may have up there. 

Regards. 

Tim


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as you have the programmer it's no big deal to change the sound in the board. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, you need it programmed with the $75 programmer... if you cannot get access to it, you can send it to me.. 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I ordered some of the HO ones the other day. So I hope to know when the big ones are getting close.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. 

Greg - Thanks for the offer but I have a programmer so it's just a matter of getting the right sound file for a bachmann 4-6-0. I believe that I have a file from a friend for an Annie that should serve the purpose, just need to look at the file name. 

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Be sure you get one of the newer ones, check the version on the file... or just download one from QSI solutions. 

There have been some recent updates to some files. 

Greg


----------

